# Ready to pull trigger on Power Feed



## JPigg55 (Jul 29, 2014)

Thought I was ready to buy a Servo type 140 power feed for my 8520, but then found the ones at CDCO for 1/3 the price.
I know the Servo type easily mounts to the 8520, but was wondering if anyone had installed one from CDCO or similar and their opinion(s) on it ???


----------



## Glitch (Jul 31, 2014)

This has been asked before and the only response was chirping crickets. I'm would like to know as well. I bought a 8520 and friend has cleaned it and checked everything out for me... Finally ready to come home.
It has the factory power cross feed which is pretty slow. No rapid traverse. But any power feed is better than NO power feed! Seems when I do run it I tend to want the left hand crank.....
i was told the dial is under the power feed housing so I would only need a new ball crank..

would be nice if someone does venture into the install to at least document the highlights...
till then I will wait and watch what pops up on this thread..

As far as imports go.... Best I can tell I believe the "Align" brand is pretty good..
http://www.bestlinepro.com/power-feeds.asp
i would imagine the imports that servo is selling are fair quality as well....


----------



## wa5cab (Jul 31, 2014)

You might write to the seller and ask whether he can point you at any buyer comments or reviews.

Robert D.


----------



## JPigg55 (Jul 31, 2014)

wa5cab said:


> You might write to the seller and ask whether he can point you at any buyer comments or reviews.
> 
> Robert D.



I E-mailed CDCO, but haven't gotten a response in over a week. Called, but not much better.
I've also heard the same thing about 'Align", but they're a lot closer to the Servo's in price. $400+ vs $600+ depending on the retailer.
I've never heard anything bad about Servo's.
Big question is to go with CDCO power feed (with mounting kit) for $299 delivered or Servo type 140 (with mounting kit) for $670 delivered.


----------



## drs23 (Jul 31, 2014)

JPigg55 said:


> I E-mailed CDCO, but haven't gotten a response in over a week. Called, but not much better.
> I've also heard the same thing about 'Align", but they're a lot closer to the Servo's in price. $400+ vs $600+ depending on the retailer.
> I've never heard anything bad about Servo's.
> Big question is to go with CDCO power feed (with mounting kit) for $299 delivered or Servo type 140 (with mounting kit) for $670 delivered.



JPigg, just an FYI. I was in the same conundrum after I bought my mill. It already had a power feed on the X but not the Z. With my left clavicle shattered into 13 pieces and held together with a 10" plate and 16 screws it took me about 2 trips through the range on the Z to deem a power feed a necessity. I watched Enco and caught the Align brand on one of their 20% off sales with free shipping and had a 20% off coupon code. I got it delivered to the door for right at $300. Granted you have to be patient and keep a vigil lookout but it WILL PAY OFF! As luck would have it I made the decision and about a week later the sale came around. That's some of the best money I've spent on my machinery yet! No more pain, just a toggle switch, a lever and up-N-down she goes. Kinda like a carnival ride. You won't regret it.

P.S. I wouldn't settle for the 150 lb guy for the Z. I *think* mine's rated @ 500 lb but I'd have to dig out the documentation to verify. I know for sure it's not the 150 lb unit though.


----------



## JPigg55 (Jul 31, 2014)

Thanks for the advice.
I'm just planning on one for the X axis for now.
Wanting the power feed to minimize having to crank the table back and forth along with a better finish.


----------



## Monk (Aug 1, 2014)

I really wanted the Servo, but ran into the same deal drs23 did and jumped. Really glad I did. Easy install and it works great. The sale price seems to be on for good, but I'd wait for the 15 or 20% sale and get one,

Monk


----------



## 34_40 (Aug 3, 2014)

I know I'll be watching for your decision and maybe you could do an install thread????  

Anyway, let us know what you decide, there's a bunch of us with 8520's who'd be interested!


----------



## Stanshire (Aug 8, 2014)

Look at Servo's import line: Servo Dynamo. Built to their specs. Warranted by Servo.

I have them (XYZ) on the Bridgeport. Install was perfect. Easy. Not one issue in 2 years.


----------



## JPigg55 (Aug 9, 2014)

34_40 said:


> I know I'll be watching for your decision and maybe you could do an install thread????
> 
> Anyway, let us know what you decide, there's a bunch of us with 8520's who'd be interested!



Think I've decided on the CDCO model. I'll try and do an install thread.
Figure at the price, it won't break the bank and leave more of a budget right now for a DRO.
If it looks like too much of a pain to install, looks like CDCO has a 30 day cash back guarantee.
Anyone have any issues with returns to them ???


----------



## darkzero (Aug 9, 2014)

JPigg55 said:


> looks like CDCO has a 30 day cash back guarantee.
> Anyone have any issues with returns to them ???



Good luck with that, er, I should say hope you have better luck. Do a search on the net about Frank & returns or trying to get a mixed up order corrected. He seems to be ok as long as your order arrives without issues. Prices are cheap but you get what you pay for (including lack of customer service). I had a bad experience with him also, I'll never purchase from him again & the few things I did get from him I got rid of.


----------



## JPigg55 (Aug 9, 2014)

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## JPigg55 (Aug 16, 2014)

Reconsidered my options after Darkzero's response.
Almost went ahead and bought a Servo PF with mounting kit off eBay. Before I did, I checked the mounting kit model number and it wasn't for my machine.
Anyone know the correct/best mounting kit model for an 8520 ?


----------



## JPigg55 (Aug 24, 2014)

Well after lots of consternation, I've decided to order the CDCO power feed, allows me to get the DRO I want.
I try to take plenty of pictures and post with my thoughts.


----------

